# Gibt es kein 80er PvP-Set das NUR für Ehrenpunkte zu haben ist?



## Grießknödel (2. November 2008)

Im Titel steht schon alles. Gibt´s mit Wotlk wirklich kein PvP-Set, das man NUR für Ehre bekommt oder muss man dafür auch Arena machen?

Kennt sich wer von euch da aus?


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

Man kann sich ein Non set craften lassen (schneider lederer schmied) das wie ein set aussieht aber kein setboni hat und Rar ist mit abhärtung


----------



## TheGui (2. November 2008)

hm hatt der TE ein problem damit das er neme afk leachen kann ?


----------



## headegg (2. November 2008)

ich glaub es geht ihm eher drum dass er sich fragt wie man dann ins pvp einsteigen soll ohne abhärtung^^


----------



## Grießknödel (2. November 2008)

Du hast meine Frage wohl ned ganz verstanden oder?


----------



## Hinterhältiger (2. November 2008)

hab leider in der beta nicht spielen können .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrullala (2. November 2008)

Es gibt soweit ich weiß ein blaues Set, für das man kein rating braucht, und ein Episches, für welches man wiederum eins braucht.
Dann gibts noch das Epische für Arena Punkte und Rating...das beginnt glaube ich aber auch erst mit nem Rating von 18...


----------



## Morcan (2. November 2008)

Find ich eh schwachsinnig...hauptsache eSport oder warum will Blizzard die Leute in die Arena treiben?


----------



## Raqill (2. November 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm hatt der TE ein problem damit das er neme afk leachen kann ?




Es gibt auch Leute die lieber Battlegrounds machen anstatt Arena.


----------



## Lavandra (2. November 2008)

Nein es wird kein Set geben, dass nur in den BGs erhältlich sein wird, stand auch mal in den Buffed-News/vielen anderen threads (SuFu ftw *hust*)

Und das ist auch gut so. 

Mfg


----------



## Wayne o_O (2. November 2008)

ich weiß gar nich was ihr gegen die arena habt, ich meine man muss ja nich
arena is nichts anderes als bgs mit mehr absprache und teamplay
und wenn man nicht gut genug ist wie ich dann muss man halt rumgimpen und 
probieren was drauß zu machen...gefällt mir auch nich immer aber muss ich mit "leben"

ich finde ratings kacke das kann ich sagen, das ist oft schwer zu erfüllen, gerade wegen der theorie wer schon
"skill" hat kriegt noch bessere items. ich habs noch nich auf wirklich hohe raitings geschaft leider aber ich finde 
sets für ehre scheiße wenn ich das mal so sagen darf, man kriegts schön in arsch geschoben

arena is nunmal mit ein wenig skill gepaart dem einem liegts dem andern nich so isses und bleibts auch


----------



## Mjuu (2. November 2008)

Wayne schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nich was ihr gegen die arena habt, ich meine man muss ja nich
> arena is nichts anderes als bgs mit mehr absprache und teamplay
> und wenn man nicht gut genug ist wie ich dann muss man halt rumgimpen und
> probieren was drauß zu machen...gefällt mir auch nich immer aber muss ich mit "leben"
> ...




ist was dran...Trotzdem wird es einem sehr schwer gemacht ins Arena-Geschäft einzusteigen, ohne ein Ehre-Set.


----------



## lord just (2. November 2008)

also es wird 3 lvl80 pvp sets geben. einmal eins was man für ehre und arenapunkte haben kann, wo man kein rating für braucht und was komplett rar ist. dann gibt es ein set was rar und episch ist für das man ehre und arenapunkte braucht und ein rating von mindestens 1600 bzw 1800. das letzte pvp set ist komplett episch und dafür braucht man auch nur arenapunkte und nen 2xxx rating.

für den einstieg wird man sich items mit abhärtung craften können oder aber gems benutzen, die die abhärtung erhöhen (und vielleicht auch wieder ein set über ruf, aber hab mir die ruf belohnungen noch nicht so angeguckt).


----------



## Marlix (2. November 2008)

Zu deiner Frage... Es gibt wie schon erwähnt worden ist ein blaues Pvp Set das man mit ehre kaufen kann soweit ich weis müsste das set sein was die Pre mades hatten, danach gibt es ein set das mit Ehre und Arena Punkte gekauft werden kann (eigentlich gleiches set nur andre stats sowie andere Farbe) liegt im Wertungsbereich bis in etwa 1750er wertung. Danach kommt wieder ein Set das man nur mit Wertungen kaufen kann die bis zum 2000er bereich gehen aber wieder rum andere Farbe... 
Also hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wie oben schon erwähnt... Finde es richtig so wies gemacht wurde.

Erstes set komplett blau beide andern sind epic


----------



## Næxt (2. November 2008)

Grießknödel schrieb:


> Im Titel steht schon alles. Gibt´s mit Wotlk wirklich kein PvP-Set, das man NUR für Ehre bekommt oder muss man dafür auch Arena machen?
> 
> Kennt sich wer von euch da aus?



OH NEIN!!! Es gibt kein set das sich jeder lowbob leechen kann.......Welch ungerechtigkeit wiederfährt uns nur?

Ist schon besser so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kickersen (2. November 2008)

Warum einige keine Arena spielen wollen?

Weil sie es einfach nicht können!

Ich für meinen Teil bin beruflich bedingt nicht dazu in der Lage mich mit jemanden abzusprechen
für ein paar Arena-Fights. Dazu kommen noch Faktoren wie Freunde und Familie.

Dann ist noch das Ding mit dem Rating. Von ein paar Cracks mich dauernt abfarmen zu lassen
nur damit ich meine Arenapunkte irgendwie zusammen kratze? Dazu kommt selbstredend die persöhnliche Wertung,
die nötig wäre um mich gescheit auszustatten? Bei den Wertungsanforderungen lass ich es gleich bleiben mit der Arena.

Kann nur hoffen in den "normalen" BG's irgendwie Arenapunkte zu bekommen für die Zerstörung von X oder Y,
sonst ist das Thema PvP in WoW erledigt für mich befürchte ich.

Wenn ich so dumme Kommentare lese wie "Leecher" usw. Man sollte nicht von einigen wenigen auf alle schließen.
95% der BG-Spieler sind aktive.


----------



## Lavandra (2. November 2008)

sorry Kickersen aber das kauf ich dir nicht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Egal was du Beruflich machst: Wenn du Zeit hast um in Bgs zu gehn kannst du auch Arena machen. Einmal in der Woche je nach Setup 30 mins - 1 Stunde reichen völlig aus und du wirst ja wohl Freunde in WoW haben, die du einmal in der Woche online siehst, oder? Da is eigendlich keine große Absprache nötig. 
Ich persönlich bin auch kein Arena-Crack und spiele 1-2 mal die Woche mit nem RL kumpel zum Spaß Arena und wir tummeln uns schon ne ganze Weile auf ~1600 rum. Höher kommen wir halt nicht obs am Skill liegt oder am Setup egal, is immer ma ne super Abwechslung.

mfg


----------



## Ashaqun (2. November 2008)

Wenn euch die Zeit für Arena fehlt, dann macht halt was anderes. Ich finde dieses Argument, dass "man mit RL keine Arena spielen kann" total verfehlt. Entweder man investiert die Zeit in sein Hobby oder man sucht sich ein anderes.
Wenn man z.B. Fußball spielt und nicht die Zeit für regelmäßiges Training aufbringt und auch nicht immer Sonntags zum Spiel kommen kann, erwartest du ja nicht auch, dass du trotzdem in der Bundesliga spielen darfst, oder? Wenn jeder die Items in den Popo geschoben bekommt, dann könnten wir auch ne Arena einrichten, in der zum Spielstart eine gleichwertige Leihausrüstung bekommt.


----------



## Resto4Life (2. November 2008)

Kickersen schrieb:


> sonst ist das Thema PvP in WoW erledigt für mich befürchte ich.


ist es für mich schon seit langem.
Blizz wird es nie schaffen eine gescheite Balance zwischen PvP und PvE zu finden.
Das man jetzt in die Arena "gezwungen" wird ist kein Beinbruch, zeigt aber wie unbeholfen in WoW ans Thema PvP herangegangen wird.


----------



## Nookyn (3. November 2008)

wo sind die guten alten Zeiten geblieben in denen man im AV 45 min wirklich "gekämpft" hat.. net der PVE-Scheiß wies heutzutage is.......


----------



## Schleppel (3. November 2008)

ja wow pvp ist zum vergessen
naja, pve macht eh mehr spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. November 2008)

lake winterblub erzegt dich auch arenapunkte... zwar kein rating aber zumindest punkte ^^

PS: Tod dem PvP... lang lebe WoW!


----------



## Tikume (3. November 2008)

Næxt schrieb:


> OH NEIN!!! Es gibt kein set das sich jeder lowbob leechen kann.......Welch ungerechtigkeit wiederfährt uns nur?



Mich würde interessieren wo das Problem liegen würde, wenn im PvP ein ähnlicher Ausrüstungsstand herrschen würde unter den Leuten?


----------



## TheGui (3. November 2008)

Tikume das problem ist wow hatt sich durch die extreme iteminfaltion in BC extrem entfermdet... es ist unpersönlicher geworden.

vor BC hatte man sein blaues sett... vileicht D1 und war froh drüber... man hatt ohne itemdruck spielen können und es hatt trotzdem spaß gemacht...

leute die es wolltenund vor allem etwas hineininvestiert hatten, wurden mitt "Epischen" iitems belohnt... damals wars noch episch... 

ich errinere mich an eine situation wo ich jemanden in full T2 gesehen habe... ich hab bauklötze gestaund... ich hab nciht im traum drüber nachgedacht selbst full episch zu sein... aber ich war trotzdem glücklich...

man hatte noch ziele die es wert waren angegangen zu werden.




heute... jeder hatt sein Full epic ( woher auch immer)

schaut gleich aus (ui is das jetz T5, oder S2) ach nur S2 >_> wtf WL der stärke sockelt O_O!!!

da es leichter is an items zu kommen... hatt jeder das gefühl sie bekommen zu müssen..

jemand der nicht full episch ist, wird runtergemacht..

Es enstand der BC Itemdruck! und dadurch ein enormer zerfall der spielidentität!



Nur weil mann nicht an die bessten items kommt heist es ja nicht das man sein Geld umsonst bezahlt...

Ich hoffe WotlK wird es erschwert ohne itemgerechtes spieleverstndnis entsprechende Items zu bekommen..

*Jedem das was er verdeint! und wen ich net spielen kann dan brauch ich kein 1200 spl patchwork gear zum dumm in Og rumgammeln...!*


----------



## Næxt (3. November 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren wo das Problem liegen würde, wenn im PvP ein ähnlicher Ausrüstungsstand herrschen würde unter den Leuten?



Da gibts kein Problem....Nur bleiben die Leute mit ihrem Imba s-sets dann nicht im pvp sondern glauben sie sind die überroxxor pve spieler und alle anderen sind noobs.

Ich hatte schon oft s3 schurken bei mir in der grp z.b. für tdm hero und die haben sich dann immer aufgeregt warum die anderen so wenig dmg machen.....es war aber so das ich mit meinem eq damals um einiges mehr gemacht hab und er es einfach nicht einsehen wollte. Genauso ist es mit "tank" die dann keine aggro halten, weil sie denken das ihr pvp eq dafür reicht.

Wenn die pvp leute mit ihren s-sets bei pvp bleiben is mir das egal, und darum gings mir.


----------



## Schleppel (3. November 2008)

> Ich hoffe WotlK wird es erschwert ohne itemgerechtes spieleverstndnis entsprechende Items zu bekommen..



200% sign...auch und vorallem im pvE


----------



## Hephaistus (3. November 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Wenn euch die Zeit für Arena fehlt, dann macht halt was anderes. Ich finde dieses Argument, dass "man mit RL keine Arena spielen kann" total verfehlt. Entweder man investiert die Zeit in sein Hobby oder man sucht sich ein anderes.
> Wenn man z.B. Fußball spielt und nicht die Zeit für regelmäßiges Training aufbringt und auch nicht immer Sonntags zum Spiel kommen kann, erwartest du ja nicht auch, dass du trotzdem in der Bundesliga spielen darfst, oder? Wenn jeder die Items in den Popo geschoben bekommt, dann könnten wir auch ne Arena einrichten, in der zum Spielstart eine gleichwertige Leihausrüstung bekommt.



Zudem sind Äpfel deutlich runder als Birnen... (ich hoffe du konntest meinen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl deuten)

Aber wenn wir dein beispiel, welches anders als das argument dass einem die zeit fehle total vefehlt ist, mal aufgreifen, dann so:

Wenn ich hobbymäßig für einen Verein fussball spiele und monatlich meinen mitgliedsbeitrag bezahle, erwarte ich ein anständiges Trikotset! Also, dein beispiel ist mal eindeutig verfehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (3. November 2008)

Kickersen schrieb:


> Warum einige keine Arena spielen wollen?
> 
> Weil sie es einfach nicht können!
> 
> ...




Kurz nachdem bc draußen war und die ersten 70er scharen schon da waren, konnte man noch gut Arena machen, da wenige gutes Equip hatten und wir hatten mit nur wenigen spielen eine 1500er Wertung halten können, ist zwar nicht viel, aber wir haben 50/50 gewonnen und verloren und so hat es spaß gemacht und das ist ja die Hauptsache.


----------



## frozentires (3. November 2008)

Næxt schrieb:


> OH NEIN!!! Es gibt kein set das sich jeder lowbob leechen kann.......Welch ungerechtigkeit wiederfährt uns nur?
> 
> Ist schon besser so.
> 
> ...



sagt einer der bestimmt nicht mal die 1520 geknackt hat ^^ 

es wird sicher ein 80er rar set oder so geben ...  ob für ehre oder vom crafter ist ja wurscht ....


----------



## Crowser19 (3. November 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> Tikume das problem ist wow hatt sich durch die extreme iteminfaltion in BC extrem entfermdet... es ist unpersönlicher geworden.
> 
> vor BC hatte man sein blaues sett... vileicht D1 und war froh drüber... man hatt ohne itemdruck spielen können und es hatt trotzdem spaß gemacht...
> 
> ...


bin auch dafür das es erschwert wird an epische sachen zu kommen und vor allem mal die vielfalt an epics bzw rares gefördert wird also wenn ich in nen raid gehe da seh ich dann meist schon : druiden,hexer , mages, priester usw haben alle die selben stäbe (ausnahmen bestätigen die regel :>) grade jetz mit zaubermacht wo grade stoffis alle auf solche items würfeln... also ich weiß net was vor tbc ging weil ich da noch net gespielt hab aber ich finde das es so sein sollte epics sollten so schwer zu bekommen sein wie jetz die legendären items


----------



## Shurycain (3. November 2008)

Næxt schrieb:


> OH NEIN!!! Es gibt kein set das sich jeder lowbob leechen kann.......Welch ungerechtigkeit wiederfährt uns nur?
> 
> Ist schon besser so.
> 
> ...



Find ich auch gut, dann muss ich wenigstens nemmer denken : "Omg wieder son kack s2 rogue" ^^


----------



## frozentires (3. November 2008)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> grade jetz mit zaubermacht wo grade stoffis alle auf solche items würfeln...



es gibt immer noch unterschiede..... zb... mp5, wille, crit und co. 

also es wird sicher kein mage auf ein item bieten was mp5 und dick wille hat ^^


----------



## Mahii (3. November 2008)

Ich finds nice das dann leute nich mehr sagen können " hey ich bin full epic" nur weil sie sich ihr eq erleacht haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (3. November 2008)

Wayne schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nich was ihr gegen die arena habt, ich meine man muss ja nich
> arena is nichts anderes als bgs mit mehr absprache und teamplay
> und wenn man nicht gut genug ist wie ich dann muss man halt rumgimpen und
> probieren was drauß zu machen...gefällt mir auch nich immer aber muss ich mit "leben"
> ...



Man brauch nicht umbedingt "SKILL" um ein 1800er rating zu spielen, nur ein bisschen ÜBUNG und ein BISSCHEN eingespielt, sein muss man schon!
2000er Rating is schon was anderes.
Aber World of Gearcraft halt...
Mittlerweile, trifft man auf S4 typen auf nem Rating von 1500...
Einfach am Ball bleiben mit dem gleichen Team dann klappts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jar3th (3. November 2008)

frozentires schrieb:


> also es wird sicher kein mage auf ein item bieten was mp5 und dick wille hat ^^




Schonmal was von arkan magier gehört ? wille ist für die der beste wert  überhaupt nach intelligenz  genauso mp5  sprich mit wotlk wirst du viele magier sehen die auf diese items würfeln.
Auf der anderen seite droppen die bosse dan nurnoch 5oder 6 items und jeder bekommt seins  halt schon nach dem 1-3 run und nicht  mit etwas glück nach dem 20 weil immer das teil gedroppt ist wo gerade keiner gebraucht hatte.


----------



## bloodless82 (3. November 2008)

Mjuu schrieb:


> ist was dran...Trotzdem wird es einem sehr schwer gemacht ins Arena-Geschäft einzusteigen, ohne ein Ehre-Set.


JEDER startet unter den gleichen Bedingungen! Wo wird dir denn bitte was schwer gemacht?


----------



## frozentires (3. November 2008)

Jar3th schrieb:


> Schonmal was von arkan magier gehört ? wille ist für die der beste wert  überhaupt nach intelligenz  genauso mp5  sprich mit wotlk wirst du viele magier sehen die auf diese items würfeln.




mhh wer nen arcane mage spielt ist ehh nicht mehr zu helfen ... sowas wird auch nicht zum raid mit gehen ... sry 

und mp5 spricht schonmal für priester... ich mein jetzt wo alles raid übergreifend ist ... najo wenn ich mages sehe die wille+mp5 sachen tragen.. najo hust 

da sieht man das du wirklich keine ahnung hast poste dit mal ins offi mage forum ... viel spaß ...


----------



## Strickjacke (3. November 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren wo das Problem liegen würde, wenn im PvP ein ähnlicher Ausrüstungsstand herrschen würde unter den Leuten?




Ich kann dir sagen wo das Problem liegt, es ist schlichtweg : NEID .

Es könnte sich jeder Spieler das GLEICHE ITEM holen wie der IMBAROXXORRULOR.

Meist bilden sich diese *hust* Pros ein sie seien etwas besseres als der Otto-Normal Spieler und wollen ihren Way of Life anderen aufs Auge drücken.

Ich find auch diese Erfolge ganz toll von Blizzard, da haben diese armen Leute die im RL nie einen Erfolg erlebt haben, auch mal was "tolles" geleistet.

Dieser Ingame-Neid stört mich schon seit längerem.

Meist ist das Kiddie gebrabbel, weil der böse Paladin sie mit der Kristallaxt umgenietet hat, so was gemeines aber auch.




Ich fand es früher vor BC eindeutig besser, denn es gab diese Itemkluft nicht.
Nur weil jemand ein besseres Item hat, heisst dies nicht dass er der bessere Spieler ist.
Meist nur dass dieser Spieler mehr Zeit hat als der andere Spieler.

Früher gab es auch die Unsitte zu passen wenn man ein ähnliches Item schon besaß - heute "Muss" man das Item im Raid oder in der Instanz dem Spieler, für den es eine enorme Verbesserung wäre, wegwürfeln. Fressen und Gefressen werden sozusagen. Was müssen manche Spieler für schlechte Menschen sein.

Ich habe die Tage gepasst für einen Spieler der erst seit kurzem Wow spielt und 70 ist, da wurde ich im Raid gleich krank angemacht, ob ich nicht seh dass mein Item schlechter sei als der Drop.
Besagter Spieler trug "grün" ich bereits Epic.              NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED        !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich pass trotzdem, denn eine neue Freundschaft ist   MIR  mehr wert als ein Item bestehend aus Pixeln.
Hat auch was mit Charakter zu tun.

Weniger zu spielen zeugt auch von Intelligenz.
Erwachsene Spieler können da feste Grenzen von geregelten Spielstunden (zb. 2-4 std) einfacher einhalten als Jugendliche und Kinder.

Ist man einmal in der Suchtspirale drin ist es schwer raus zu kommen.

Ich find es gut dass Blizzard ein Crafting Set (wenn auch ohne Set-Boni) rausbringt für Casual bzw. Twinks.

Ich glaube ausserdem nicht das alle 11 Millionen Spieler "Pro´s" sind.
Wäre mal echt interressant von Blizzard da Zahlen und Fakten zu erfahren.

Ließe man die Non-Pro Gamer weg vom Spiel, würde man sie ganz vergraulen, dann wage ich zu Behaupten, würde dies einen immens wirtschaftlichen Schaden durch den 
wegfall von Spielgebühren dieser Accounts für Blizzard darstellen.
Bringt ein Spiel kein Geld mehr, steht es auf der Abschussliste, ein TEUFELSKREIS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - ihr schiesst euch da ein Eigentor liebe Pro´s.
Na ja vielleicht wärt ihr ja bereit, süchtig wie manche schon sind, das 5 fache der Spielgebühr dann zu bezahlen um den Wegfall der Casuals für Blizzard auszugleichen.

Ich werde aus Prinzip an keinem Arenakampf teilnehmen da ich immer noch der Überzeugung bin dass es da drin nicht fair von Statten geht.

Und siehe da kaum wartet man ein halbes Jahr - wird alles wieder einfacher gepacht.
Genug Zeit zum Leveln der Twinks.

Mein Twink - Magier wird in Zukunft auch nur noch Portale für Casual Spieler machen, die wissen wie man anständig darum fragt.
Komisch wenn ein Pro ein Portal will dann stört es ihn nicht wie der Magier denn Eingekleidet ist.
Hop hopp mach Portal kriegst auch n g ...  Was soll ich mit g davon hab ich genug XD, und werd ich auch immer genug haben dazu braucht man kein Arena oder PVP Set, dazu langt schon der "Hausverstand".

Blizzard könnte aber auch Pro-Server einführen, damit hätten wir Casuals endlich Luft zum Atmen.
Dann würden alle Arena Kids da rüber transferieren und in ihrer eigenen bunten Welt mit ihren tollen geleisteten Epics und Erfolgen leben.

Ich wüßte nur zu gerne wieviele Spieler aus Spass das Game spielen.

Ich sehe auch keinen Sinn in dem permantenten Leistungsdruck den manche hier anderen machen möchten.

Es ist schade, dass das Spiel Aufgrund einiger Ignoranten die zu Release noch mit Bauklötzen gespielt haben in diese Richtung verläuft.

Früher stand das Zusammenspiel im Vordergrund - Heute mutiert das ganze zum Ego-Shooter.


----------



## Strickjacke (3. November 2008)

Næxt schrieb:


> Wenn die pvp leute mit ihren s-sets bei pvp bleiben is mir das egal, und darum gings mir.



Ah ja schon klar nur warum werde ich immer mit meinem Priester bzw. auch mit meinem Druiden gefragt ob ich denn in ner Ini heilen würde .... weil blablub.. und ...mimimi.. wir finden keinen der einspringt.

Warum wird man mit dem Krieger / Druiden / Prot-Pala gefragt .. ach würdest Du.. unser Tank is grad abgehauen nach dem x. Whipe...


Also großes SORRY !!!! - Einerseits die Leute flamen, andererseits wollen die Leute dann Hilfe von uns PVP Equippten Spielern.

Ich hab bislang das Glück gehabt, mit meinen Tanks die Aggro zu halten und mit meinen Heilern den Raid bzw. die Instanz Gruppe am Leben zu halten.

Viele Pve Spieler haben auch keinen Plan vom Zusammenspiel mal an dieser Stelle angemerkt. 

Dem Tank assisten..?? Ne da Pyroblast auf den Mob daneben, der zu der nächsten Mobgruppe gehört - egal.. Scheiss Tank!

Hm heilen? Ähm sorry ich war gestern noch auf Schatten! Aber ich rezz Dich XD.

Viele Spieler finden auch nicht Eisblock oder Verblassen, Verschwinden -  viele noch nix gehört vom Nachsheepen.

Also nicht immer Spieler flamen die PVP bevorzugt spielen.. sondern auch mal sehen dass PVE´ler auch nicht besser sind.

Ach ja übrigends gäbe es nur Pro´s - Dann wärt ihr ja gar nichts BESONDERES ^^ lasst euch das mal durch den Kopf gehen!

Nach deiner Aussage müßte ich wohl alle Spieler die mich fragen ob ich in eine Ini mit meinem PVP Equippten Char mit komme, auf Igno packen da ich ja kein PVE Gear trage.
Denn ein Nein ich hab nur PVP Gear reicht oft nicht und man wird immer wieder belästigt!


----------



## Mîxeryx (3. November 2008)

teilweise ist das pvp equip im pve auf gar net schlecht. bei meinem waffenkrieger in s2 ist es so. bissl auf pve gesockelt (hit und stärke) und ich hau jeden t5 fury krieger locker weg, da mehr krits = mehr hinrichten = mehr schaden ist.

also fände ich es schade wenns kein set mehr gäbe, denn mit full t4 vs. s1 habe ich im s1 bedeutend mehr schaden gemacht


----------



## norp (3. November 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Man brauch nicht umbedingt "SKILL" um ein 1800er rating zu spielen, nur ein bisschen ÜBUNG und ein BISSCHEN eingespielt, sein muss man schon!



Team A: Dudu + Hexe
Team B: Pala + Magier

Wer kriegt Punkte und somit Items in den Arsch geblasen und wer muß sich richtig anstrengen um halbwegs was zu reißen?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. November 2008)

norp schrieb:


> Team A: Dudu + Hexe
> Team B: Pala + Magier
> 
> Wer kriegt Punkte und somit Items in den Arsch geblasen und wer muß sich richtig anstrengen um halbwegs was zu reißen?



Aktuell? Team B, vorm Patch Team A 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (3. November 2008)

moin...

also nicht das ich was dagegen hätte, dass es nur noch pvp sets ab entsprechendem rating gibt ... da ich auch lieber random BG spiele erhoffe ich mir davon sogar eine Verbesserung da die AFK leecher dann eigentlich überflüssig sind


aber ich wollte mal auf Wayne antworten:


Wayne schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nich was ihr gegen die arena habt, ich meine man muss ja nich
> arena is nichts anderes als bgs mit mehr absprache und teamplay



mein problem an der Arena ist eben diese Absprache ... wenn ich abend von der Arbeit komme will ich entspannen und nicht noch hokonzentriert Teamplay oder gar die Verpflichtung gegenüber dem Team zu spielen da man ja eben die 10 Spiele brauch und dann auch noch eine gutes Lose/Win Rating ... 
da war das BG für mich immer die optimale Lösung wenn ich gerade nicht Questen war, oder gewartet habe bis die ini Group voll war ... da gibt man sein bestes ... schreibt ab und an mal "inc Hof 5" oder so ... so habe ich viel interessante und ausgewogene bgs erlebt

ich sehe dann nur die gefahr wenn ich jetzt kein tolles 80er PvP Set habe ... dass ich zum freekill für solche werde die eins haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luemmler (3. November 2008)

Vom Rating her werden doch eh nur noch Teams gegeneinander antreten die in etwa gleich auf sind also von daher is dann nix mehr mti abfarmen soweit ich weiss oder hab ich da falsche Informationen vorliegen.

Soll heissen jemand mit nem sagen wir 2000er Rating wird nicht mehr gegen jemand mit nem 1800er antreten können.

Lassen wir uns doch einfach überraschen.

Grüsse

Luemmler


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (3. November 2008)

Wenn jemand ernsthaft behauptet, er habe keine Stunde Zeit innerhalb von einer Woche in die Arena zu gehen, der sollte mal darüber nachdenken, sein Abo zu kündigen.

Die Arenapunkte zu erhalten, erscheint mir jetzt am Zeitunaufwändigsten im Gegensatz zu BGs und Instanzen.

Verzichtet eben mal auf einen Instanzfarmrun oder ein AV.

Hauptargument in die Arena nicht zu gehen ist für mich die Tatsache, dass die meisten Leute:

a) mit ihrer Klasse nicht umgehen können

b) diese nicht wissen, was andere Klassen überhaupt können und daher auch blödsinnige Aktionen machen.

c) überhaupt ihre Aktionen nicht richtig timen und / oder rotieren. Brainafk wird auf Tastatur gehämmert.

d) die leute angeblich kein Micro, kein Headset und / oder gleich gar kein Ton haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

e) sich selbst nicht dazu motivieren können an a), b) und c) zu "arbeiten".


----------



## Technocrat (3. November 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Mittlerweile, trifft man auf S4 typen auf nem Rating von 1500...



Das verwundert nun nicht: wenn jemand aufsteigt, muß wer absteigen. Wenn also Typ A früh in die Arena gegangen ist hatte er sein S4 gekriegt, aber dann kam Typ B, der spielte besser, bekam auch irgendwann S4 und ab sofort verlor Typ A mehr als er gewann. Natürlich steigt er dann ab... mit S4. Natürliche Auslese eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altsahir (3. November 2008)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Blizzard könnte aber auch Pro-Server einführen, damit hätten wir Casuals endlich Luft zum Atmen.
> Dann würden alle Arena Kids da rüber transferieren und in ihrer eigenen bunten Welt mit ihren tollen geleisteten Epics und Erfolgen leben.



Ich denke eher nicht, weil dann müssten sie sich ja ausschließlich mit anderen 'Pro's' messen und würden ja selber im Mittelmaß rumdümpeln.

Außerdem gibt es da doch diese Arenaproserver, oder nicht? Die kosten aber glaube ich extra.


----------



## Gimlet (3. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Hauptargument in die Arena nicht zu gehen ist für mich die Tatsache, dass die meisten Leute:
> 
> a) mit ihrer Klasse nicht umgehen können
> 
> ...



Ich kann Arena nicht ausstehen und keiner der Punkte trifft zu. Ich empfinde einfach keinen Spaß an Arenaspielen, da mir einfach bestimmte Faktoren fehlen, die solche Spiele interessant machen könnten und warum sollte man dann Zeit in den Aspekt des Spiels stecken? Bgs finde ich im Vergleich interessant und unterhaltsam.

Dabei hat die Abneigung gegenüber Arenaspielen ganz sicher nicht mit den Faktoren zu tun, die du erwähnt hast. Ich verfolge Esports-Titel schon recht lange, war selbst fast 3 Jahre sehr aktiv dabei und habe sehr viel Zeit darin investiert, um in den entsprechenden Ligen und Cups mitspielen zu können. Die Arenaspiele in Wow sehe ich einfach als Versuch, einen Titel künstlich in die Esportsschiene zu zwingen auch wenn die Grundlagen dafür nicht gerade passend sind.
Ich sehe da nicht mehr als stumpfe Kampfabläufe, die fast immer nach dem gleichen Schema ablaufen. Dabei fallen Spieler nur sehr selten durch Eigenarten auf. Das ist natürlich auch spielbedingt, da man in einem MMO wie Wow natürlich bestimmte Aspekte wie Movement+Zielen größtenteils wegfallen. Wenn ich also schon auf engem Raum bis maximal 5vs5 antreten soll, ist mir das bestehende System einfach zu simpel und daher fehlt mir auch die Motivation, mehr Zeit dafür zu investieren. 

Ich bin damals absichtlich aus dem 3D-Shooter Bereich zu Wow übergegangen, weil mich der Raidcontent und die BGs interessiert haben und ich mal etwas anderes zu erleben wollte. Gewechselt habe ich damals ganz sicher nicht, um wie vorher schon auf engem Raum gegen 2-5 Gegner anzutreten.
Solange man nicht zu Arena gezwungen wird, stört mich das System ja auch nicht weiter. Für Bgs sollte man aber trotzdem zu entsprechend guten PvP Items kommen ohne sich Arenawertungen erspielen zu müssen. Blizzard hat ja leider schon erwähnt, dass es zu komplex wäre aussagekräftige Wertungen aus BGs zu gewinnen. Gegen BG-Wertungen hätte ich nichts und ich vermute auch, dass das den meisten Spielern so geht, die gegen die Arenawertungen für solche Items sind. Das Problem ist nicht die Bewertung der Spielweise, Effizienz usw. sondern dass man gezwungen ist einen im Prinzip komplett anderen Spielmodus zu spielen, um an das Equipment für BGs zu kommen.


----------



## Thrainan (3. November 2008)

Bedenkt doch mal, das manchen Leuten Arena einfach keinen Spaß macht. Es spielt sich schon deutlich anders als ein BG. Und wie kann man es ernsthaft gut finden das die Leute die gerne BG's machen gezwungen werden in die Arena zu gehen? Ich zwinge auch keinen arneaspieler zu raiden, oder seinen Beruf aufs maximum zu skillen? 
Das Spiel punktete bisher dadurch, das man vieles auf unterschiedlichen Wegen erreichen konnte, büsst da aber in letzter Zeit viel ein. Eine traurige Entwicklung wie ich finde.

Edit: zur Arena fällt mir noch ein, das die elende abhängikeit des setups einfach zum kotzen ist. Ich darf nichgt mit meinen freunden spielen, weil sie die falsche Klasse spielen? Blödes konzept...


----------



## riggedi (3. November 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Bedenkt doch mal, das manchen Leuten Arena einfach keinen Spaß macht. Es spielt sich schon deutlich anders als ein BG. Und wie kann man es ernsthaft gut finden das die Leute die gerne BG's machen gezwungen werden in die Arena zu gehen?


Arenapunkte und BG Ehre für PVP Items find ich gut: Wer PVP gern spielt, sollte sich auch in beiden Spielvarianten qualifizieren. Somit werden die Leecher (hoffentlich) ausgegrenzt!
Warum sollten Arena Spieler gezwungen werden Berufe auf max. Skill zu bekommen? Prinzipiell versteh ich Deinen Gedanken, aber Sinn macht er keinen.

Riggedi


----------



## Strickjacke (3. November 2008)

Da Blizzard ein Unternehmen ist und kein Verein wird es sich an die Mehrheit der Kunden halten.
Kundenorientierung, Gewinnmaximierung und so - Klingelts?

Daher denke ich dass sobald mehr als 50% der Casuals 80 sind wieder alles einfacher gepacht werden wird.

So wie es jetzt raus kommt, ist das nur für die Pseudo Pros zur Beruhigung der Nerven, die würden ja sonst abspringen und als zahlende Kunden fehlen sind ja auch ein paar Milliönchen € in Summe dann.

Naja da steckt viel Psychologie dahinter.

Der Durchschnitts Casual braucht erheblich länger um Lvl 80 zu erreichen als ein Spieler der mehr Zeit hat.
Dann wird sich der Spieler seine Berufe ausbauen und sich mal die neuen Instanzen ansehen.
Vielleicht auch den Todesritter anspielen.

Die Pseudo-Pros´s leveln in unermüdlichem Tempo auf Lvl 80 ab in die Arena - Ole Ole!! Posen in Dalaran und sich super toll finden obwohl sie auch nur durchschnitts Pro´s sind die es zu hauf auf den Servern dann wieder geben wird.

Von ECHTEN PRO`S hört und sieht man was auf Buffed udgl. 
ECHTE PRO Gilden hab ich noch NIE über CASUALS flamen gehört oder gelesen.
Die sind viel zu beschäftigt mit ihren Firstkills und so, ausserdem sind das intelligente Spieler, sonst hätten sie es nie so weit gebracht.
Glück und Skill reicht für so etwas keinesfalls.

Blizzard hat da auch schon Erfahrungswerte und die Jungs wissen verdammt noch mal genau welche Zielgruppe sie mit welchem System ansprechen.


Ich habe mir die neuen Crafting Rezepte mal angesehen auf genau so was haben wir schon vor BC gewartet.
Es hat zwar lange gedauert bis Optische Sets nun für Handwerker die auch jeder Spieler tragen kann eingeführt worden sind, aber man sieht Blizzard macht da schon was in Richtung KUNDE!


----------



## Kickersen (3. November 2008)

Lavandra schrieb:


> sorry Kickersen aber das kauf ich dir nicht ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Ashaqun schrieb:


> Wenn euch die Zeit für Arena fehlt, dann macht halt was anderes. Ich finde dieses Argument, dass "man mit RL keine Arena spielen kann" total verfehlt. Entweder man investiert die Zeit in sein Hobby oder man sucht sich ein anderes.
> Wenn man z.B. Fußball spielt und nicht die Zeit für regelmäßiges Training aufbringt und auch nicht immer Sonntags zum Spiel kommen kann, erwartest du ja nicht auch, dass du trotzdem in der Bundesliga spielen darfst, oder? Wenn jeder die Items in den Popo geschoben bekommt, dann könnten wir auch ne Arena einrichten, in der zum Spielstart eine gleichwertige Leihausrüstung bekommt.



Euern Job mit meinem Gehalt hätt ich gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (3. November 2008)

es wurde sich beschwert von Leuten die Dinge mit Lila Schrift aus dem PvE-Conten haben, das man schlechtere Dinge mit Lila Schrift einfach bekommen konnte
es wurde geändert und nu is auch nicht recht

Ich wär immer noch dafür die Schriftfarben auf Weiß zu setzen, dann Jammert keiner mehr wegen der Schriftfarbe rum, nur weil die Lila heute mehr im Gebrauch ist
Der Name ist interesant und wo der her ist, aber nicht was für ne Farbe der hat
Oder sortiert ihr auch Autos nach der Farbe und nicht nach der Marke?
das gibt 10% mindestens an Aufschlag wenn ihr in der Werkstatt auf die Frage "Was für ein Auto fahren sie denn" mit "ein blaues" antwortet

Die ganze Aktion kommt doch auch nur daher weil einige sich aufführen als ob durch die dumme Schriftfarbe von den Crap-Epics ihr T6-Item an Stats verliehrt
dass das immer noch besser, anspruchsvoller zu bekommen ist und man sofort sieht: aha, der geht Tempel, wird irgendwo ignoriert

Also, nicht bei Blizzard beschweren wenn die wieder was machen was gewünscht wurde sondern bei denen, weswegen diese nun Supoptimale Lösung für Leute die nicht gerne beides machen ein Problem darstellt eingeführt wurde


----------



## Arkoras (3. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ernsthaft behauptet, er habe keine Stunde Zeit innerhalb von einer Woche in die Arena zu gehen, der sollte mal darüber nachdenken, sein Abo zu kündigen.
> 
> Die Arenapunkte zu erhalten, erscheint mir jetzt am Zeitunaufwändigsten im Gegensatz zu BGs und Instanzen.
> 
> ...



Soviel dazu.


----------



## neo1986 (3. November 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die lieber Battlegrounds machen anstatt Arena.


jenau ich würde es so scheiße finden wenn ich mit 80 gleich arena machen soll.
Habe ja nichtmal mein 70er set für ehre voll und habe noch keine Arena erfahrung.

Kann man in WOTLK auch noch mit 70 ein Arenateam machen?
Wenn nicht muss hier wohl wider ein MIMIMIMI Threat aufgemacht werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uldart (3. November 2008)

80er PVP Set - ganz einfach....

1.) Es wird "PVP-Sets" geben die man sich von Schneider/Lederer/Schmied herstellen lassen kann !

2.) Open PVP Tausendwintersee. Wer hier gewinnt bekommt Zugang zu einer Instanz in Tausendwintersee, in der PVP und PVE Items dropen werden !

Also keine Panik, ihr werdet mit Level 80 auch ohne Arena an PVP Items kommen, nur wird es nicht mehr so einfach sein wie bisher...


Tante Edith sagt: Schaut doch einfach mal hier vorbei - http://wow.buffed.de/features/3701/wow-show-3


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (3. November 2008)

warscheinliich wirds des irgendwo gebn
bloss interessiert mich pvp net so
also kann ich dazu nix sagen


----------



## ---- (3. November 2008)

bloodless82 schrieb:


> JEDER startet unter den gleichen Bedingungen! Wo wird dir denn bitte was schwer gemacht?




mhmh ja genau alle Menschen sind gleich nur manche gleicher als andere alles klar^^

Am Anfang startet man vielleicht nur wird man dann 3 Tage später (als Arbeitnehmer eine kurze zeit) von den Chracks gefarmt und kommt auf keinen grünen zweig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne ehrlich gesagt find ich doof das man nu zur Arena gezwungen wird ... hätte man auch Sets für Ehrenpunkte gemacht die Arena sets allerdings vergleichsweise besser wäre das meiner meinung nach die logischere lösung gewesen. 

Ich hab BG ehrlich gesagt lieber da kann ich wenigstens den taktsichen Rückzug antreten wenn schon wieder son pala seine angstblase zündet oder wieder son schurke hinter mir auftaucht.^^ (Btw: WL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## The Future (3. November 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> es wurde sich beschwert von Leuten die Dinge mit Lila Schrift aus dem PvE-Conten haben, das man schlechtere Dinge mit Lila Schrift einfach bekommen konnte
> es wurde geändert und nu is auch nicht recht
> 
> Ich wär immer noch dafür die Schriftfarben auf Weiß zu setzen, dann Jammert keiner mehr wegen der Schriftfarbe rum, nur weil die Lila heute mehr im Gebrauch ist
> ...


Stimme dir hier 100%ig zu und an die ganzen leute die es scheiße finden das man nun Arena mit gehen muss als erstes das wurde so eingeführt weil viele in den bgs geleecht haben bedankt euch bei denen. zweitens gibt es soweit mir bekannt gibt es MINDESTENS 3 Sets eins was man von seinen Beruffen machen kann Schneider,Lederverarbeiter [ Lederer gibt es nicht] und Schmied zudem ist Tausendwinter ein OFFENES BG wo man auch sein set herbekommen kann sogar PVP UND PVE und das andere ist ja dann halt Arena und Bg aber ihr habt ZWEI CHANCEN FÜRS PVP SET auch ohne Arena.


----------



## Arkoras (3. November 2008)

The schrieb:


> Stimme dir hier 100%ig zu und an die ganzen leute die es scheiße finden das man nun Arena mit gehen muss als erstes das wurde so eingeführt weil viele in den bgs geleecht haben bedankt euch bei denen. zweitens gibt es soweit mir bekannt gibt es MINDESTENS 3 Sets eins was man von seinen Beruffen machen kann Schneider,Lederverarbeiter [ Lederer gibt es nicht] und Schmied zudem ist Tausendwinter ein OFFENES BG wo man auch sein set herbekommen kann sogar PVP UND PVE und das andere ist ja dann halt Arena und Bg aber ihr habt ZWEI CHANCEN FÜRS PVP SET auch ohne Arena.



welches in etwa so wirkungsvoll ist, als ob ich mit Auchindon/Halaa Markenitems in die Arena/BG gehe...


----------



## -Sefian- (3. November 2008)

Also ich weiß ja nich ob ihrs mitbekommen habt aber es bibt ein set das man mit ohne arenapunkte krigt das kann man dann in lake wintergrasp kaufen gegen marken die man auch dort erspielen kann ....


----------



## Kamaji (3. November 2008)

Irgendwann garantiert  Lass doch erstmal WotLK kommen !


----------



## Arkoras (3. November 2008)

-Sefian- schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nich ob ihrs mitbekommen habt aber es bibt ein set das man mit ohne arenapunkte krigt das kann man dann in lake wintergrasp kaufen gegen marken die man auch dort erspielen kann ....



Wobei wir beim nächsten System wäre, was nie funktionieren kann: Wintergrasp bietet zwar mehr Möglichkeiten als Halaa, allerdings bekommt man in Wintergrasp als Sieger "nur" einen Buff, ein Portal dahin, einen Boss zum umhauen (der sicher nicht ein set für JEDE klasse droppt) -> schon alleine das wäre wahnsinnig, da müsste man 100e male den boss legen bis man das set seiner klasse zusammen hätte und b) das VIEL größere Problem: Auf fast keinem Server sind Alli/Horde genau gleich groß, somit wird die Fraktion die besser Zergen kann und mehr leute hat IMMMMMMER Wintergrasp besetzten und die mit weniger Leuten nie auch nur nen Blick auf den Boss werfen können. (Und da können Blizz noch so viele Buffs verteilen, das wird nix bringen, schließlich können sich 10 mann nicht auf X Posten aufteilen, da können die noch so gut sein durch die Buffs, werden sie halt umgangen oder einfach umgezergt)
Naja, mir als neuer Multiboxer kanns sowas von egal sein, ich hau jeden in Sek weg, egal ob epic oder grünes equip 5mal Kettenblitz hält keiner lange aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (3. November 2008)

moin zusammen,

also ich muss ja  sagen, dass ich immer wieder überrascht bin wie sich hier alle voll flamen müssen obwohl es sich nur um eine persönliche Meinung handelt. Wenn jemand lieber BG macht, machter lieber BG. Wenn jemand lieber Arena macht, dann soller Arena machen. Und wenn jemand nen PvE verliebter ist, soller das machen. Jedem das seine würde ich meinen. 
Meines erachtens sind BG spieler bei weitem keine schlechteren PvP Spieler wie sooooo oft hier egschrieben wird. Nur weil es ein paar Deppen gibt, die da afk rumhocken oder was auch immer, heist das nicht, dass jeder der BG macht so ist. Ich für meinen Teil spiele zwar auf nem PvP Server aber mache fast nur PvE und halt open PvP wenns sich mal ergibt und vielelicht 1 oder 2 mal im Monat nen BG.

Ich denke das Problem bei dem ganzen betseht einfach darin, dass Sie die Ratings und ranglisten net gescheit gebacken kriegen. Und wenn jetzt wieder einer sagt doch das ist ganz wunderbar dann ist das einfach flasch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich ins BG gehe dann laufen da auch genuch leute rum du einfach nur 24/7 im BG oder in der Arena rum eiern und leute die nur die fresse voll kriegen.

Wo ist das Problem auch das BG mal zu unterteilen und "gleichgesinnte" leute zusammen zu bringen. Aber was ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehe, sind die Leute die hier rumflamen das die Leute ausm BG keinen Skill haben oder lowbobs sind oder nur afk da rum sitzen um was ehre zu farmen. Ihr beschwehrt euch über Leute die gelgentlich mal PvP spielen und auch was fairness wollen??? Vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal über den Sinn eines SPIELES gedanken machen.

Zu den Sets: Ich denke auch da könnte man ne gute Mischung finden und auch Leuten die BG machen nen "einigermasenes" PvP set zur verfügung stellen. Da ist sicherlich noch Potential vorhanden.


In diesem Sinne gl&hf


----------



## youngceaser (3. November 2008)

headegg schrieb:


> ich glaub es geht ihm eher drum dass er sich fragt wie man dann ins pvp einsteigen soll ohne abhärtung^^


entweder gar nicht gleich pve 
oder einfach mit dem alten pvp zeugs !


----------



## The Future (3. November 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> also ich muss ja  sagen, dass ich immer wieder überrascht bin wie sich hier alle voll flamen müssen obwohl es sich nur um eine persönliche Meinung handelt. Wenn jemand lieber BG macht, machter lieber BG. Wenn jemand lieber Arena macht, dann soller Arena machen. Und wenn jemand nen PvE verliebter ist, soller das machen. Jedem das seine würde ich meinen.
> Meines erachtens sind BG spieler bei weitem keine schlechteren PvP Spieler wie sooooo oft hier egschrieben wird. Nur weil es ein paar Deppen gibt, die da afk rumhocken oder was auch immer, heist das nicht, dass jeder der BG macht so ist. Ich für meinen Teil spiele zwar auf nem PvP Server aber mache fast nur PvE und halt open PvP wenns sich mal ergibt und vielelicht 1 oder 2 mal im Monat nen BG.
> ...


Das beste wäre man startet in nem Bg mit einem set das jeder dann hatt und die die wirklich was dafür tun können das set dann gegen die bekannten und so [beliebten] pvp sets eintauschen wäre auch ne super lösung meine das man pro umgehauenen gegner ehre bekommt und nicht fürs dumm rum stehen.


----------



## m1gu3l (3. November 2008)

@TheFuture: jau ist doch auch mal ne gute überlegung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robin1993 (3. November 2008)

ja  hir sagten welche arena ist eh dumm und so was wieso die die leute überhaupt da rein treiben gans einfach arena ist geil leute die nix können schreiben so was ist doch geil zu veruschen der beste zu sein udn ist 1000 schwere als 100000 mal ürgent einen boss veruschen zu killen wo man nach dem 100 mal was in 10 sekunden macht der das und in 20 das ist auch öde aber ja das alte pvp sytem war auch sehr geil one arena kein wow gans einfach


----------



## Arkoras (3. November 2008)

robin1993 schrieb:


> ja  hir sagten welche arena ist eh dumm und so was wieso die die leute überhaupt da rein treiben gans einfach arena ist geil leute die nix können schreiben so was ist doch geil zu veruschen der beste zu sein udn ist 1000 schwere als 100000 mal ürgent einen boss veruschen zu killen wo man nach dem 100 mal was in 10 sekunden macht der das und in 20 das ist auch öde aber ja das alte pvp sytem war auch sehr geil one arena kein wow gans einfach



Rofl, lern lesen und schreiben. Danke


----------



## m1gu3l (3. November 2008)

@robin: mag sein das PvP für dich alles ist im WoW aber es gibt auch genug Leute die nicht wegen des PvP spielen. Ich find amüsanter mich abends durch ne Ini zu prügeln als da in ner laggy arena zum zu eiern oder 5000000 jahre auf gegner zu warten.

Ich finde jedem das seine und dann flamet auch keiner den anderen mehr voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robin1993 (3. November 2008)

und hir Future  das ne scheiß ide so sau dummm was sol dan die heiler machen  he ? ich töte dsich mit einem kritschen blitz-heilung oder wne du als heiler mal fast einen down hast kommt schurke bähm hinterhalt tot super ne pfeife so ne sau demli8che ide heheh nooooob


----------



## The Future (3. November 2008)

robin1993 schrieb:


> ja  hir sagten welche arena ist eh dumm und so was wieso die die leute überhaupt da rein treiben gans einfach arena ist geil leute die nix können schreiben so was ist doch geil zu veruschen der beste zu sein udn ist 1000 schwere als 100000 mal ürgent einen boss veruschen zu killen wo man nach dem 100 mal was in 10 sekunden macht der das und in 20 das ist auch öde aber ja das alte pvp sytem war auch sehr geil one arena kein wow gans einfach


pruuuuuuust sowas habe ich ja auch noch nicht gehört hahahahaha wow ist ein pve spiel und kein pvp spiel sicher kann man Arena machen aber ohne Arena kein wow sowas habe ich echt noch nie gehört.


----------



## Arkoras (3. November 2008)

robin1993 schrieb:


> und hir Future  das ne scheiß ide so sau dummm was sol dan die heiler machen  he ? ich töte dsich mit einem kritschen blitz-heilung oder wne du als heiler mal fast einen down hast kommt schurke bähm hinterhalt tot super ne pfeife so ne sau demli8che ide heheh nooooob



Wie alt bist du? Sicher bist du nicht 93 geboren, ich tippe auf 98/99


----------



## robin1993 (3. November 2008)

ich spiele auch viel pve so wie pvp  und ich brauche beides sonst ist wow öde :-p


----------



## RazZerrR (3. November 2008)

...nein
nur mischung aus ehre und arena punkt ich weiß aber nicht ob die wertung mit rein spielt...


----------



## The Future (3. November 2008)

robin1993 schrieb:


> und hir Future  das ne scheiß ide so sau dummm was sol dan die heiler machen  he ? ich töte dsich mit einem kritschen blitz-heilung oder wne du als heiler mal fast einen down hast kommt schurke bähm hinterhalt tot super ne pfeife so ne sau demli8che ide heheh nooooob


Ohh du gott des endlosen wissens wie konnte ich dich nur in frage stellen man könnte ja auch überhauptkein set machen das insgesamt nen rüsstungs wert von vieleicht 5000 hat und auf alles zum beispiel 10 wertung also 10 INTELLIGENZ und 10 ausdauer und so ......


Ps: rette die Fische....


----------



## robin1993 (3. November 2008)

ich mag fische-.-*


----------



## m1gu3l (3. November 2008)

das ist schonmal ne andere aussage als ohne pvp kein wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und man kann auch einfach fürs bg jeder klasse nen set machen.... sowas solls in wow auch geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (3. November 2008)

robin1993 schrieb:


> ich mag fische-.-*


naja hatte doch geschrieben das man sie retten sollte zudem weichen wir vom Thema ab.


----------



## Ragmo (3. November 2008)

ich finds auch irgendwie blöd, dass man arena machen muss... zu combo abhängig als das das skill ausgleichen könnte
...naja muss man sich durchdingsen


----------



## JeXo0o93 (3. November 2008)

also ich finds richtig gut mal wieder ohne abhärtungswertung..bzw wenig pvp machen zu können ohne
das man no chance hat..
endlich gehts ma wieder um skill und taktik im kampf und nicht einfach darum "wer stand länger im pvp afk und konnt sich
dadurch mehr eq holn"

meiner meinung nach sollte man abhärtung wieder abschaffen...was sowieso nich passiert (schade)


----------



## Shadoweffect (3. November 2008)

BGs fordern deutlich mehr Teamplay als Arena. 
Schon mal Stammgruppe gegen  Stammgruppe gespielt?
Macht sehr viel Spaß und ist richtig Action, im gegensatz zum Sandkasten.


----------



## Hinack (3. November 2008)

Mjuu schrieb:


> ist was dran...Trotzdem wird es einem sehr schwer gemacht ins Arena-Geschäft einzusteigen, ohne ein Ehre-Set.


naja, aber alle haben dann keine abhärtung^^ (nun gut, pre wotlk kann man es sich noch farmen, aber das kann jeder) oder man lässt sich das set halt craften


----------



## robin1993 (3. November 2008)

so na gut leute habe meinen frust hir abgelassen danke :-P alles wider happy 
neben bei es giebt ein pcp set nur fpr ehre dan arean set mit ehre und arena punkte mit  wo man eine schwache wertung brauch letztes teil giebt es bei 1850 und  dan giebt es ein starkes set das man ab einer wertung von 1900 pluss bekommt


----------



## Avane x.X (3. November 2008)

Ist doch auch besser  so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Ehre leechen mehr ;O

Avane


----------



## Dominian (3. November 2008)

Es gibt keine "free" pvp epics mehr. Das ist auch ne feine Sache.

allerdings gibt es für Ehre ein PvP set blauer quali, das die Setboni mit den höhrwertigen Gladi Sets teilt und schon ungefähr 900Abhärtung bringt.


----------



## robin1993 (3. November 2008)

naja wieso keine abhertung mehr allso ich würde mein s4 immer noch tragen  weil  400 ab macht schon was aus


----------



## TheGui (3. November 2008)

pvp in WoW ist nur ein zusatz der den Konflickt der 2 parteien verdeutlichen soll,... das spiel selber besteht aus PvE wurde aus PvE geboren und wird durch PvE geprägt und definiert!

Die storry wird durch PvE gelebt und der einzig echte Content besteht aus PvE...

is doch irgendwo egal was mitt PvP pasiert!... ESports in wow xD dümmste idee ever... und wens jemand stört das PvP in WoW nicht perfeckt ist... es gibt WAR!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. November 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die lieber Battlegrounds machen anstatt Arena.



was mich z. b. betrifft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (3. November 2008)

JeXo0o93 schrieb:


> also ich finds richtig gut mal wieder ohne abhärtungswertung..bzw wenig pvp machen zu können ohne
> das man no chance hat..
> endlich gehts ma wieder um skill und taktik im kampf und nicht einfach darum "wer stand länger im pvp afk und konnt sich
> dadurch mehr eq holn"
> ...



Versuch mal ohne Abhärtung zu spielen, dann würde man von Mages und Schurken geonehittet werden
Geht leider nicht mehr....



Avane schrieb:


> Ist doch auch besser  so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rofl, du hast wohl noch nie was von Leuten gehört, die für Gold andere hochziehen


----------



## Held² (3. November 2008)

Mich kotzt das nur noch an mit der Arena 
In bc hab ich mir PvP equip geholt damit ich open pvp und ein bisschen Bg machen kann aber jetzt kann ichs ja mit wotlk komplett vergessen..... denn wie soll ich bitte mit einem rar pvp equip gegen einen full epischen pvp equipten ankommen...., sry aber dann kann ich pvp ja gleich vergessen


----------



## Arkoras (3. November 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Mich kotzt das nur noch an mit der Arena
> In bc hab ich mir PvP equip geholt damit ich open pvp und ein bisschen Bg machen kann aber jetzt kann ichs ja mit wotlk komplett vergessen..... denn wie soll ich bitte mit einem rar pvp equip gegen einen full epischen pvp equipten ankommen...., sry aber dann kann ich pvp ja gleich vergessen



Da hat er zu 100% recht!


----------



## The Future (3. November 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Mich kotzt das nur noch an mit der Arena
> In bc hab ich mir PvP equip geholt damit ich open pvp und ein bisschen Bg machen kann aber jetzt kann ichs ja mit wotlk komplett vergessen..... denn wie soll ich bitte mit einem rar pvp equip gegen einen full epischen pvp equipten ankommen...., sry aber dann kann ich pvp ja gleich vergessen


naja das macht den skill aus und was erwartest du natürlich muss man sich wieder pvp eq holen und blau also rar gleich schwach??? wenn du vor bc gespielt hättest wüsstest du das blau als beispiel damals gut war.


----------



## DarkSaph (3. November 2008)

Es gibt eins für Ehre, aber nur ein blaues.


----------



## Priester4ever (3. November 2008)

ich schätze das mit wotlk pvp in den hintergrund geschoben wird...mmh...hab ich persönlich jetzt keine probleme mit aber für andere?...wie siehts eigentlich dann mit 1000 winter see dingens open pvp aus??


----------



## ReWahn (3. November 2008)

Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst.
Wer zuerst 80 ist und zuerst anfängt, Items zu farmen owned zuerst.
Wer sich Zeit lässt wird gefarmt und besiegt.
That's life.

btw: Skill ist 10% Talent/Veranlagung, 50% Übung und 40% Teamplay mit dem Arenapartner.

Die meisten hier kommen einfach net damit klar, dass sie nachdem sie nach 3 Monaten auf 80 sind von ddenen, die seit 2 Monaten im PvP aktiv sind umgenatzt werden.

Heult halt weiter rum.


----------



## Arkoras (3. November 2008)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Es gibt eins für Ehre, aber nur ein blaues.



Wher nimmst du die Info?




ReWahn schrieb:


> Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst.
> Wer zuerst 80 ist und zuerst anfängt, Items zu farmen owned zuerst.
> Wer sich Zeit lässt wird gefarmt und besiegt.
> That's life.
> ...



Sagt einer mit nem selbst-erstellten Achievment wo du über Palas flamest? Also echt, Skill ist 0%, Talent/Veranlagung 50, Übung und Teamplay vielleicht 0,0032% und Combo der Rest.


----------



## ReWahn (3. November 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Sagt einer mit nem selbst-erstellten Achievment wo du über Palas flamest? Also echt, Skill ist 0%, Talent/Veranlagung 50, Übung und Teamplay vielleicht 0,0032% und Combo der Rest.



Mhhmmm... Combo zählt für mich zu Übung/Erfahrung... Wenn man nicht weiss, mit welchem Partner/in welchem Setup die eigene Klasse am besten ist, hat man sich nicht gut genug informiert.
Wenn man wider besseres Wissen mit einem suboptimalen Partner spielt, ok... aber dann nicht beschweren wenn man von ner besseren Combo geplättet wird.

Edit: Wenn ein Pala der nen apexisspalter benutzt und nichts über blauem equipniveau hat nicht mehr vor og so gut wie alle s2 tragenden anderen klassen niedermetzelt nehm ichs aus der sig raus...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. November 2008)

Grießknödel schrieb:


> Im Titel steht schon alles. Gibt´s mit Wotlk wirklich kein PvP-Set, das man NUR für Ehre bekommt oder muss man dafür auch Arena machen?
> 
> Kennt sich wer von euch da aus?


10mal por woche verleiren und du hast die punkte, die man für einteil brauch. man muss um das ehreset zu kaufen, kein spiel gewinnen, sowenig punkte sind nötig


----------



## Acro (3. November 2008)

Ich will auch keine Arena spielen. Man muss Leute finden, die zur gleichen Zeit online sind (außerhalb von Raids), dann muss das Setup auch stimmen und zum anderen ist Diskrepanz im Balance zwischen den einzelnen Klassen viel deutlicher. Nicht umsonst ist in den Top-Arena-Teams der Schurke, Krieger und Druide so stark vertreten. 2vs2 ist am krassesten Schruke/Heiler(meist Druide) oder Krieger/Heiler(meist Druide). 
BGs, man kommt online, wenn man Bock auf PVP hat, dann meldet man sich an und paar Min. später zockt man. Es ist auch bei weitem nicht so stressig wie Arena, man kann nach der Schule/Uni/Arbeit einfach entspannter spielen. 
Wenn die BG-Sets nicht so gut sind wie Arena, ist kein Problem. Schließlich muss man sich für Arena mehr ins Zeug legen. Aber dass man für die BG-Sets auch Arena-Punkte braucht und einem nicht wirklich eine alternative geboten wird, find ich einfach nicht ok.
Ist aber jetzt auch nicht so schlimm, BG spielt man mehr wegen dem Spaß und nicht wegen der Itemgeilheit. Finde die Itemgeilheit wird durch das Arena-rating nur verstärkt. Da steht nicht mehr der Spielspaß im Vordergrund, sondern das Ratin. Aber jedem das Seine. Ich persönlich habe keine Lust auf Arena.


----------



## Fusssi (3. November 2008)

^^ Kann ich nur zustimmen

Und ich hab schon gar keine Lust Arena zu gehen und genau zu wissen das ich eh verliere und das dann auch reicht. 
Das is nichts anderes als leechen!!!!!!!!!!!

Arena ist nerviges e-sports gedöns, was in nem MMORPG eigendlich nichts zu suchen hat und dafür zahle ich auch nicht meine 13 Öcken.

Das Problem wäre ganz einfach zü lösen wenn man den Arenakram nicht in BG's nutzen könnte, die Leute in die Arenen zu zwingen nur um wieder einen neuen E-Sports Erfolg zu feiern ist doch ziemlöich Arm. Zumal Blizz ja eh schon die besten E-Sport-Games auf dem Markt hat.

MfG


----------



## m1gu3l (3. November 2008)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Zumal Blizz ja eh schon die besten E-Sport-Games auf dem Markt hat.



wo haste das denn her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ham zwar gute und sehr erfolgreiche aber "DIE BESTEN" würde ich jetzt net sagen..... auser CS ist von Blizzard dann nehm ichs zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder Fifa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klar hamse warcraft und starcraft aber das ist nunmal nur ein bruchteil des marktes.


----------



## Fusssi (3. November 2008)

CS ist KEIN gutes E-Sports Game, sondern nur dumpfes rumgeballer mit mieser Grafik.

Führend sind ja wohl noch immer Starcraft und WC3 und das ist auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## ReWahn (3. November 2008)

Fusssi schrieb:


> CS ist KEIN gutes E-Sports Game, sondern nur dumpfes rumgeballer mit mieser Grafik.
> 
> Führend sind ja wohl noch immer Starcraft und WC3 und das ist auch gut so
> 
> ...



CS ist im shooter-bereich sehr wohl ein fürendes e-sport game. das wohl grösste überhaupt.
wc3 und starcraft beherrschen halt die rts-szene.


----------



## Fusssi (3. November 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> CS ist im shooter-bereich sehr wohl ein fürendes e-sport game. das wohl grösste überhaupt.
> wc3 und starcraft beherrschen halt die rts-szene.




Eben und shooter sind mal völlig überflüssig. Die Leute sollten mal lieber raus gehen und Cowboy und Indianer spielen oder meinet wegen auch Painball.
Das wär auch gleich noch was für die Fitnes und die Akne würde auch bissel zurück gehen. Und passend zum Thema: CS is eben das selbe Zerggedöns wie Arena und es gibt halt Leute die genau darauf keinen Bock haben.

Das kann man ja wohl akzeptieren!?!

MfG


----------



## ReWahn (3. November 2008)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Eben und shooter sind mal völlig überflüssig. Die Leute sollten mal lieber raus gehen und Cowboy und Indianer spielen oder meinet wegen auch Painball.
> Das wär auch gleich noch was für die Fitnes und die Akne würde auch bissel zurück gehen. Und passend zum Thema: CS is eben das selbe Zerggedöns wie Arena und es gibt halt Leute die genau darauf keinen Bock haben.
> 
> Das kann man ja wohl akzeptieren!?!
> ...



Es zwingt dich auch keiner, CS zu spielen. ich bin auch kein begeisterter CS-Zocker, aber deine Flames sind einfach nur schlecht aufgebaut und auf jämmerliche argumenten gestützt...
Es zwingt dich auch keiner, in WoW Arena zu zocken. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt das pvp-set anziehen... gibt ja wie gesagt ein gecraftetes für alle klassen...


----------



## Fusssi (4. November 2008)

Was für'n Flame hab niemanden hier direkt angesprochen und doch Blizz will mich ja zwingen. Ich spiele gern BG aber nicht Arena, aber um vernünftig im BG mithalten zu können bin ich jetzt noch eher gezwungen Arena zu spielen als es bisher eh schon war.

Und das gecraftete wird wohl kaum mithalten können.

Fazit: Der Graben zwischen PVP und PVE wird noch größer werden und das finde ich halt nicht so gut.

Und nur weil Dir ein Argument nicht gefällt ist es noch nicht schlecht oder hast Du mir ein sinnvolles Argument genannt????

Brauchst ja nich machen is nich wirklich eins!

MfG


----------



## Sibanti (4. November 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Find ich eh schwachsinnig...hauptsache eSport oder warum will Blizzard die Leute in die Arena treiben?



LOL das ist doch ganz einfach, wenn alle Spieler Arena spielen hat Blizz weniger Arbeit und dadurch einen riesen Gewinn.

Den PvE zu pflegen und zu erweitern, kostet viel Arbeit die teuer bezahlt werden muss, was den Gewinn ungemein schmälert. 
Arenen werden einmal ein paar gebastelt, dann ist gut. Keine Queste, keine NPC's, keine großen Landschaften. Die Spieler können sich ihre virtuellen Schädel einschlagen und sind zufrieden.


----------



## ReWahn (4. November 2008)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Was für'n Flame hab niemanden hier direkt angesprochen und doch Blizz will mich ja zwingen. Ich spiele gern BG aber nicht Arena, aber um vernünftig im BG mithalten zu können bin ich jetzt noch eher gezwungen Arena zu spielen als es bisher eh schon war.



Du lamest ein ganzes spielegenre und seine spieler...

Man beachte: 


Fusssi schrieb:


> Eben und shooter sind mal *völlig überflüssig*. Die Leute sollten mal lieber raus gehen und Cowboy und Indianer spielen oder meinet wegen auch Painball.
> Das wär auch gleich noch was für die Fitnes und die Akne würde auch bissel zurück gehen.



Klasse argumentation, doch doch... 



> Und passend zum Thema: CS is eben das selbe Zerggedöns wie Arena und es gibt halt Leute die genau darauf keinen Bock haben.
> 
> Das kann man ja wohl akzeptieren!?!
> 
> MfG



Im BG 'Mithalten' kannst du nur, wenn u unter den besten des servers bist. arenamässig. denn sonst kommt immer einer an der besseres equip hat und dich umnatzt.


----------



## shandron (4. November 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Es zwingt dich auch keiner, in WoW Arena zu zocken. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt das pvp-set anziehen... gibt ja wie gesagt ein gecraftetes für alle klassen...



Doch man wird gezwungen, da das gecraftete weitaus schlechter ist als das was man für Ehre+Arenapunkte bekommt.

Arena=
Equip > Setup > Glück ... Internetverbindung > Wetter > letzte Mahlzeit > Skill

HÖHÖHÖ WIE GOIL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resto4Life (4. November 2008)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Fazit: Der Graben zwischen PVP und PVE wird noch größer werden und das finde ich halt nicht so gut.
> 
> MfG


Der kann gar nicht groß genug werden....


----------



## Murgul5 (4. November 2008)

Keine Free Epix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (4. November 2008)

Ich persönlich finds ziemlich blöd...
Ich spiel eigentlich PvE und PvP gleichermaßen. Und da will ich BG's machen wann und wie ich will. Dass ich aber jetzt Arena machen MUSS um auch nur 5 Sekunden gegen einen gleichwertig PvP-Equipten durchhalten zu können find ich einfach kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis jetzt war es für mich möglich immer wieder mal zwischendrin 2-3 BG's zu machen und mir dann einmal in 3 Wochen ein Teil rauslassen zu können. Jetzt bin ich gezwungen mit jemandem zusammen Arena zu machen...

Ach und @Murgul5 und all die anderen "jetzt gibts keine leecher s2 kacknubs mehr HAHA!"-Schreier: Damit mögt ihr vll Recht haben, aber für Leute wie mich, also sowas wie "Teilzeit-PvPler" ist die Änderung einfach ein Schlag ins Gesicht.


----------



## HeadCrab (4. November 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Find ich eh schwachsinnig...hauptsache eSport oder warum will Blizzard die Leute in die Arena treiben?


damit die noobs nicht leicht an epics nur durch afk im alterac


----------



## Curentix (4. November 2008)

Grießknödel schrieb:


> Im Titel steht schon alles. Gibt´s mit Wotlk wirklich kein PvP-Set, das man NUR für Ehre bekommt oder muss man dafür auch Arena machen?
> 
> Kennt sich wer von euch da aus?


nein, nicht mehr. für alles sets und waffen und trinkets muss man mit wotlk in die arena. blizzards mentalität um die arena "populär" zu machen....pvp mit wotlk wirds für mich nur noch aus spass geben, und sehr sprodatisch, weil ich die arena verabscheuche.


----------



## Impostor (4. November 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> LOL das ist doch ganz einfach, wenn alle Spieler Arena spielen hat Blizz weniger Arbeit und dadurch einen riesen Gewinn.
> 
> Den PvE zu pflegen und zu erweitern, kostet viel Arbeit die teuer bezahlt werden muss, was den Gewinn ungemein schmälert.
> Arenen werden einmal ein paar gebastelt, dann ist gut. Keine Queste, keine NPC's, keine großen Landschaften. Die Spieler können sich ihre virtuellen Schädel einschlagen und sind zufrieden.



ähm ja Toll
was für eine dämliche Argumentationskette 

Was haben bitte der PvE-Content mit den PvP-Sets zu tun für die man Arena und BG machen muss?


----------



## neo1986 (4. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> ist es für mich schon seit langem.
> Blizz wird es nie schaffen eine gescheite Balance zwischen PvP und PvE zu finden.
> Das man jetzt in die Arena "gezwungen" wird ist kein Beinbruch, zeigt aber wie unbeholfen in WoW ans Thema PvP herangegangen wird.




Für manche aber schon ein beinbruch.
Für was wird dan überhaupt noch ehre gebraucht?

Arena is nur doofes aufeinander rumgekloppe hat keinen großen sinn wie ein BG wo man mit ein bischen strategie heran gehen muss.


----------



## neo1986 (4. November 2008)

HeadCrab schrieb:


> damit die noobs nicht leicht an epics nur durch afk im alterac


Du musst nicht von dir auf andere schließen! AFK geht in BG nicht! Wer ist hier ein Noob?


----------



## Kreze (4. November 2008)

Damit ich auch meinen Käse dazu abgegeben habe:

Wer nicht full epic ist, ist nicht autom ein nobb, denn nach 1 1/2 jahre wow hab ich wieder Angefangen, ich hatte zuvor s1Helm und Schwert, doch als ich wiederkam gabs s3 und ich konnte nichtsmehr im bg/arena machen. Damit verging mir einfach die Lust am PVP... ich finde die Arena nicht so cool, hab nix gegen sie aber will , das Blizz wieder ein bischen mehr Aufmerksamkeit  den BG schenkt, denn das Rangsystem war damals einfach himlisch, da war nicht autom nur die mit t2 GM!! auch ich habs mit tankgear im pvp (xD) bis zum Hauptmann gebracht! xD


= BG FTW


----------



## Viorel (4. November 2008)

Fusssi schrieb:


> CS ist KEIN gutes E-Sports Game, sondern nur dumpfes rumgeballer mit mieser Grafik.
> 
> Führend sind ja wohl noch immer Starcraft und WC3 und das ist auch gut so
> 
> ...


 Natürlich gehört CS fest im E-Sports. 
1. Weil es mitbegründer der E-Sports war
2. Weil es das grunlegende PVP prinzip unterstützt. Wenn schon player vs player dann haben die beiden die GLEICHEN Voraussetzungen. *hust an der Stelle Arena und so*


----------



## Murgul5 (4. November 2008)

Raron@nathrezim schrieb:


> Ach und @Murgul5 und all die anderen "jetzt gibts keine leecher s2 kacknubs mehr HAHA!"-Schreier: Damit mögt ihr vll Recht haben, aber für Leute wie mich, also sowas wie "Teilzeit-PvPler" ist die Änderung einfach ein Schlag ins Gesicht.




öhmja...das war jetzt nicht böse oder so gemeint sondern nur als kleiner schertz...aber naja danke!!


----------



## Viorel (4. November 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> Sibanti schrieb:
> 
> 
> > LOL das ist doch ganz einfach, wenn alle Spieler Arena spielen hat Blizz weniger Arbeit und dadurch einen riesen Gewinn.
> ...



Öhm, ist dir das zu hoch oder übersiehst du da die einfache Logik die dahintersteckt? Apropos, ich stimme Sibanti voll und ganz zu


----------



## Drag00n (4. November 2008)

Ich wette alle Leute die hier meckern über Ehresets sind selbst super in arena oder es macht ihnen spaß.
Ich persönlich Hasse Arena einfach weils mir einfach keinen Spaß macht.
Da isses dann immer: Verdammt ich bin gestorben mist mein Rating geht den Bach runter.
Bg ist da einfach viel entspannter.
Nur weil leute meinen sie hätten mehr skill als andere weil sie nen hohes Arenarating haben, wo es fast nur auf das Setup und die Gegner drauf ankommt.
Wenn man auf nen gleichstarkes Setup mit gleichequipten trifft gehts darum wer durch Critluck den meisten burst hat oder wem einfach das Mana ausgeht.
Es gibt vllt nen paar leute dies drauf haben, aber die meisten die trotzdem mit s4 rumlaufen sind einfach noobs.

Und das das Ehreset nur rar ist ist auch schade. Das ist dann so ala: looool du noob nichmal epics haste

Blizzard sollte dafür sorgen das man das Pvp machen kann was einem gefällt und nicht das was man braucht um epics zu haben


----------



## Senzuality (4. November 2008)

Juhu, ein fröhliches Goodbye ans PvP! Dank Schichtarbeit, die mir eine geregelte Teilnahme am Arenageschehen schlicht unmöglich macht, darf ich mich nun zum Glück vollends auf den PvE-Content konzentrieren. Denn ich bin einfach mal ehrlich (auch wenn die anderen es nicht sind): PvP ist schön und gut, aber wenn ich nichts dafür bekomme (nichtmal einen Titel wie früher), dann brauche ich meine Zeit auch nicht mehr darauf zu verschwenden. Thx Blizz!


----------



## Murgul5 (4. November 2008)

Drag00n schrieb:


> Ich wette alle Leute die hier meckern über Ehresets sind selbst super in arena oder es macht ihnen spaß.
> Ich persönlich Hasse Arena einfach weils mir einfach keinen Spaß macht.
> Da isses dann immer: Verdammt ich bin gestorben mist mein Rating geht den Bach runter.
> Bg ist da einfach viel entspannter.
> ...



Gibt kein Ehrereset, nur Arenapunkte^^


----------



## Impostor (4. November 2008)

Viorel schrieb:


> Öhm, ist dir das zu hoch oder übersiehst du da die einfache Logik die dahintersteckt? Apropos, ich stimme Sibanti voll und ganz zu



ja jaaa
das ganze bricht nur halt an der Realität zusammen das viele PvP nicht interessiert


----------



## shartas (4. November 2008)

> Blizzard sollte dafür sorgen das man das Pvp machen kann was einem gefällt und nicht das was man braucht um epics zu haben




kannst du doch auch nur musst du dich dann allerdings damit begnügen nicht in bling bling epics rumzulaufen sondern"nur" in rar klammoten wenn du epics willst muss du dich eben wie auch im pve mehr anstrengen und arena zocken


----------



## Pfropfen (4. November 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Find ich eh schwachsinnig...hauptsache eSport oder warum will Blizzard die Leute in die Arena treiben?



Ich würde sagen, dass Blizz die Leute in die Arena schicken will, damit nicht wie bisher jeder Vollidiot in nem kompletten PvP-Set rumläuft ohne was dafür getan zu haben.
Ich finds ganz gut so.


----------



## Atomas (4. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ernsthaft behauptet, er habe keine Stunde Zeit innerhalb von einer Woche in die Arena zu gehen, der sollte mal darüber nachdenken, sein Abo zu kündigen.
> 
> Die Arenapunkte zu erhalten, erscheint mir jetzt am Zeitunaufwändigsten im Gegensatz zu BGs und Instanzen.
> 
> ...




Und du hast noch F vergessen : Keinen bock auf den müll

Frag mich nur was so "geil" sein soll, an nem Arena kampf -.- Also ehrlich ich kann nichts abgewinnen und das mir skill und bla bla, nur gelaber, jeder siehts doch im Talentbaum, was man nehmen sollte, wenn man die klasse länger schon spielt -.- 
na viel Spaß euch noch in der "geilen" Arena -.-


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (4. November 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> kannst du doch auch nur musst du dich dann allerdings damit begnügen nicht in bling bling epics rumzulaufen sondern"nur" in rar klammoten wenn du epics willst muss du dich eben wie auch im pve mehr anstrengen und arena zocken


Aber warum darf ich mich nich ausschließlich in den BG's anstrengen? Mir ist es ja recht, dass man über Arena besseres Equip bekommt... Ich kann als PvEler ja auch immer nur Kara gehen und bekomme dann entsrpechendes Equip. Nur jetzt MUSS ich in die Arena um überhaupt überlebensfähig zu sein.
Und wenn Blizzard für die s2-Leecher keine angemessene Lösung findet, darf das nicht an BG-Liebhabern/Arenahassern hängen bleiben.


----------



## neo1986 (4. November 2008)

Atomas schrieb:


> Und du hast noch F vergessen : Keinen bock auf den müll
> 
> Frag mich nur was so "geil" sein soll, an nem Arena kampf -.- Also ehrlich ich kann nichts abgewinnen und das mir skill und bla bla, nur gelaber, jeder siehts doch im Talentbaum, was man nehmen sollte, wenn man die klasse länger schon spielt -.-
> na viel Spaß euch noch in der "geilen" Arena -.-


Genau arena is was für die die einfach nur draufhauen wollen einfach nur hauen und nicht dabei denken.


----------



## ReWahn (4. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Du musst nicht von dir auf andere schließen! AFK geht in BG nicht! Wer ist hier ein Noob?


Kumpel von mir macht das über die makrofunktion seiner g15. einfach³



neo1986 schrieb:


> Genau arena is was für die die einfach nur draufhauen wollen einfach nur hauen und nicht dabei denken.



jojo... brainafk im bg zergen un draufbashen is skilled, aber 2v2 matchews mit abgesprochenen teams sind stupides gemetzel...
denn mal ehrlich, ohne bg-stamm trifft man da auch nur auf naps, die planlos auf die gegner eindreschen... meistens zu blöd, den heiler herauszufinden...


----------



## Staaken (4. November 2008)

Es wird einem doch nicht schwergemacht ins Arenageschäft einzusteigen. Am Anfang startet jeder ohne Ehre-Set, da kämpft man in der Arena am Anfang noch mit Scheißequip gg Scheißequip. Wer sich da durchsetzt hat sich besseres Arena-PvP-Gear verdient.

Abgesehn dafür bin ich sehr gegen die Ehre-Sets, dafür brauch man nichtmal Skill. Das ist genauso wie manche sich durch Ini´s ziehn lassen( <---bezieht sich auf Leecher) . Nix machen aber sich gleich viel arroganter durchs neue Gear haben.


Für alle Leute die keine Zeit für Arena haben ist das natürlich eine gute Einstiegsmöglichkeit ins PvP,  auch ich spiele gerne im BG. 
Aber für Leute die sich die Ehresets zusammenleechen---fuck off.

MfG


----------



## ReWahn (4. November 2008)

Staaken schrieb:


> Es wird einem doch nicht schwergemacht ins Arenageschäft einzusteigen. Am Anfang startet jeder ohne Ehre-Set, da kämpft man in der Arena am Anfang noch mit Scheißequip gg Scheißequip. Wer sich da durchsetzt hat sich besseres Arena-PvP-Gear verdient.
> 
> Abgesehn dafür bin ich sehr gegen die Ehre-Sets, dafür brauch man nichtmal Skill. Das ist genauso wie manche sich durch Ini´s ziehn lassen( <---bezieht sich auf Leecher) . Nix machen aber sich gleich viel arroganter durchs neue Gear haben.
> 
> ...



Wobei man mit einer stunde die woche auch seine arenapunkte bekommt... für 15k ehre fürn s2 teil brauchts viel mehr gesamtspielzeit....
arena is ursprünglich für casuals eingeführt worden, denn es kommt hier weniger auf spielzeit an as in den bgs...


----------



## xTaR (4. November 2008)

Nee , diesmal bekommt man nicht alles in den Hintern geschoben. Das kennen die PvEler ja schon. 


Und mein Gott , besorgt euch halt einen Retri und dann gehts eh ab >1700.



> Wobei man mit einer stunde die woche auch seine arenapunkte bekommt... für 15k ehre fürn s2 teil brauchts viel mehr gesamtspielzeit....
> arena is ursprünglich für casuals eingeführt worden, denn es kommt hier weniger auf spielzeit an as in den bgs...



Erst mal kriegst du mit 1 Stunde Arena niemals deine 10 Spiele hin. Ich sag nur Destromath ( RP Blutdurst ) ~ 10 Minuten auf eine Arena warten , dann gegen Druide / Hunter ein 8 - 10 Minuten Match. 


Für 15k Ehre brauchst du wenn du dich geschickt anstellst so etwa die gleiche Zeit wie für 10 Spiele.


----------



## Schattenmann (4. November 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> Tikume das problem ist wow hatt sich durch die extreme iteminfaltion in BC extrem entfermdet... es ist unpersönlicher geworden.
> 
> vor BC hatte man sein blaues sett... vileicht D1 und war froh drüber... man hatt ohne itemdruck spielen können und es hatt trotzdem spaß gemacht...
> 
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch das Rang-System...es gab nur ganz wenige die wirklich episches PvP-Equip hatten...PvE war nich ganz so selten aber trotzdem noch nich so verbreitet wie jetzt....

Ich hatte mein Char auf komplett blau un hab mir erstma nen Keks gefreut. später hab ich dann ne Raidgilde gefunden und hatte nachdem wir ne Menge "Arbeit" investiert hatten T2 fast full...das war einfach noch nen geiles gefühl, weil man dadurch auch weng zeigen konnte wie viel man geleistet hatte.


----------



## Klos1 (4. November 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm hatt der TE ein problem damit das er neme afk leachen kann ?



Vielleicht, wer weiß das schon. Ich weiß nur, daß ich was gegen Blödschwätzer wie dich habe.


----------



## Fusssi (4. November 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Im BG 'Mithalten' kannst du nur, wenn u unter den besten des servers bist. arenamässig. denn sonst kommt immer einer an der besseres equip hat und dich umnatzt.



Ist doch genau das wovon ich rede!!!! Und was soll daran gut sein????

Und für die Leute die immer von noobs und leeeeeeechen sprechen:

1. wenn mir so leute sagen es reicht ja wenn du 10 mal die Woche verlierst, dann frag ich mich wer da der noob ist.

Beispiel?????:

Du bekommst 4 mal die Woche in der Schule auf die Fresse, aber dafür bist Du am Freitag der Liebling des Religionslehrs weil Du die Leiden Cristi besser verstehen kannst als jeder andere in deiner Klasse.

Da sag ich nur suppppppper Ihr noobs!!!! Schon mal gelebt oder nur hinter Eurem Highendrechner versteckt?

2. Ich sehe nur relativ selten Leacher in BG's und wenn dann werden es in Zukunft wohl eher die Arena-Gamer sein die ja dummerweidse auch noch Ehre-Punkte brauchen um endlich die obercoolen Ganger in den BG's zu werden und dann noch rumprollen das sie jeden T6 umkloppen können und einfach nich kappieren das T6 eben auch nich auf PVP ausgelegt ist und am Montag in der Schule dann doch wieder auf die Fresse bekommen.

Und was das Flamen einer ganzen Gamer-Community (CS) angeht: püüühhhh, is mir doch egal, jedem das seine, mir kein CS. Ich hasse es.

Mit Freudlichstem Gruß

Und PS: Ich kenne auch im RL genügend CS'ler und kritisiere diese auch im RL und bin trotz dem mit diesen befreundet. Kann daran liegen das ich zwischen RL und Fiction distanzieren kann und Jene die mich kennen das auch zu schätzen wissen.

Und noch mal PS: An meinen Vorposter: Reg Dich nich auf man kann doch deutlich sehen das TheGui im Deutschunterricht auch nur geleacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ist ein Unwort und neme ist mir unbekannt!!!


----------



## bkeleanor (6. November 2008)

Frage!

im neuen schlachtfeld tausendwinter gibt es ja belagerungswaffen...und in einer ausgabe vom buffed-magazin war auch mal die rede von flugzeugen die von 2 spielern gesteuert werden können. auf der offiziellen wotlk homepage ist im artikel zu tausendwinter aber keine rede von flugzeugen. ist nun der buffed-artikel falsch oder gibt es doch flugzeuge so als zusätzliche überraschung?

kann buffed evt. bestätigen das es diese flugzeuge geben wird oder war das nur eine vermutung?

(sry passt nicht ganz in den thread aber ich wollte keinen neuen eröffnen)


----------



## syn1337 (27. März 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Frage!
> 
> im neuen schlachtfeld tausendwinter gibt es ja belagerungswaffen...und in einer ausgabe vom buffed-magazin war auch mal die rede von flugzeugen die von 2 spielern gesteuert werden können. auf der offiziellen wotlk homepage ist im artikel zu tausendwinter aber keine rede von flugzeugen. ist nun der buffed-artikel falsch oder gibt es doch flugzeuge so als zusätzliche überraschung?
> 
> ...



Also FLugzeuge habe ich da noch keine gesehen ^^
aber du kannst die Belagerungsmaschinen teilweise mit 3 Leuten besetzen...

Zum Thema ... ja es gibt ein PVP Set das man nur für Ehrenpunkte erhalten kann und noch 2 weitere Sets wofür man Arena Punkte und/oder Rating braucht ...

 Fragen:
1. Gibs eigentlich nen Limit an Ehrenpunkten? Oo
2. Gibt es auch PVP Waffen auf lvl 80 die man nur durch Ehrenpunkte erhalten kann?

mfg SyN


----------



## Hellfire1337 (27. März 2009)

1. Hier Klicken
2. nein


----------



## Eruvador (27. März 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Frage!
> 
> im neuen schlachtfeld tausendwinter gibt es ja belagerungswaffen...und in einer ausgabe vom buffed-magazin war auch mal die rede von flugzeugen die von 2 spielern gesteuert werden können. auf der offiziellen wotlk homepage ist im artikel zu tausendwinter aber keine rede von flugzeugen. ist nun der buffed-artikel falsch oder gibt es doch flugzeuge so als zusätzliche überraschung?
> 
> ...



Grüsse,

Zu den Waffen es wird momentan dran gearbeitet das man vergleichbare Gegenstände bekommt ohne dass man Arena macht siehe....

Zarhym erwähnt Arbeiten an neuem Schlachtfeld im US-Forum
Im amerikanischen WoW-Forum hat Blizzards Mitarbeiter Zarhym erklärt, dass sie derzeit an einer Umgestaltung der Schlachtfelder arbeiten. Die Änderungen sollen Spielern die Möglichkeit geben an Gegenstände zu gelangen, die mit der Arena vergleichbar sind. Außerdem überlegen sie die Möglichkeit einzubauen, über PvP Erfahrungspunkte zu sammeln und so einen Charakter hochzuspielen.

 "What we want to do is revamp the battleground system and create some better functionality to measure skill so that players have access to more comparable rewards to those issued via the arenas. We'd also like to provide the means for player to level up via PvP should that be their preference."

In diesem Zusammenhang wurde von Zarhym auch die Planung an einem neuen Schlachtfeld offenbart.

"We have a new battleground on the way for Wrath of the Lich King as well. It's looking pretty cool so far."

Dieses wird nichts mit dem Argentumturnier zu tun haben, auch wenn die Vermutung nahe liegt. Vielleicht wird ja das brachliegende Areal in Azshara zum Leben erweckt.


Quelle : http://wow.buffed.de/news/9561/wow-neues-s...anung?tx_ttnews[cat]=1%2C19&tx_ttnews[pS]=1235862000&tx_ttnews[pL]=2674799&tx_ttnews[arc]=1

Schon etwas früher wurde es auch schon mal erwähnt finde aber gerade nicht die Quelle dazu....


----------

